# [Wet Thumb Forum]-help 1: more pics



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

more pic of the leaves


----------



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

more pic of the leaves


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

are we looking at the white dots?


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

is the plant pearling maybe?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

dont't think so, but i'm not sure


----------



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

it's the stringy things around the leaves.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

From the pictures I've seen you don't have a serious algae problem. That is especially true if your tank was set up within the last couple months. If your tank is new then you may be able to wait out the problems.

With 1.5 watts per gallon you probably don't have enough light to keep some of your plants healthy. Unhealthy plants will promote algae. In my experience, adding CO2 to a low light tank can make the problem worse rather than better.


Roger Miller


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Your A. reineckii needs much more light. Lighting for this plant needs to be rather intense. I've grown this plant for about 3 years now under a variety of conditions, and it's very finicky about lighting. I've also noticed that root fert supplementation helps greatly (Seachem's tabs work well). This is one plant you don't want to move around too often in lower light conditions. Top & replant, but don't uproot. CO2 can help under higher light conditions, but I would go for the light first.


----------



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

OK, I have come to a conclusion that I should stick with low light plants first, thus stop CO2 and remove A. reinekii. Now I have java fern, c. wendtii and small amazon sword in the tank. I ordered test kit, it should be here next week. My question now is what's the range of nutrient parameter best for the plant I have now? And, how do I remove the existing brown algea? prevention in the future???


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Low light tanks usually do not need to be dosed with nitrogen or phosphorus unless they have a very small fish population. Potassium is good at around 2 ppm, which is available in the tap water in some areas. Regular water changes are necessary to keep the supply up. Other nutrients are provided at necessary levels when using commercial products (e.g. Flourish Comprehensive) at or even below the manufacturer's recommended dosage. Sword plants can be heavy feeders and may do better when fed by root with Jobe's Spikes or something similar.

The existing brown algae should disappear as the tank matures. You can just leave it alone. Snails and some fish -- Otocinclus cats especially -- eat it. Adding more low-light plants may accelerate the process.


Roger Miller


----------



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks. Going to pick up some otos now...


----------

